# Warrior Buzzbait



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

After fishing with LordOfThePunks and watching it in action and hearing the massive noise the thing made (from the clacker), I bought a couple of the Warrior Buzzbaits in Shad color and used them yesterday....Man, I love these things! LOTP can probably explain it better but it has a "ski" that gets it to the surface quickly and keeps it at the surface....it also is made to be used at insanely SLOW speeds...I ended up with 5 Bass yesterday and no lost fish...they "Busted" this thing!

This Warrior Buzzer and the Death Shimmer II are probably my best new lure purchases this year......so far!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

its a plainer board. its designed to keep the bait on the surface at slow speeds. it also helps the bait rise quickly, helps the bait work over wood and laydowns more easily without getting hung and gives it a "bait like" profile from underneath. best buzzbait around, glad to see your wacking them with it!


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been using it for a few mos, my only complaint is that after a goood fish or 2 the "sled" bends. This causes it to not run straight. any solutions for this? I've had 2 that will not go in a straight line now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i havent had problems with that, i tweek the wire here and there (if you boat flip keeper size fish, your gonna bend the wire) but i havent had any problems with the planer board bending. it might just be the wire needs adjusted

i need to post a pic of it, but i still have the original one that i got 2 years ago. ive had to replace the skirt on it numerous times but ive caught 100s of bass on it and ive never had to sharpen the hook. its beat all to hell but everytime im throwing a black buzzbait, thats the one i pull out even though i have plenty that are brand new and it runs as straight as ever


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

On the Death Shimmer II I'd be interested in what colors you are having success with. That Bluegill gold color looks awfully interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> On the Death Shimmer II I'd be interested in what colors you are having success with. That Bluegill gold color looks awfully interesting. Thanks!


Hey Shaggy, I love the shad color and so do our local fish. I also have the Chart and white but have not used them yet....that's how much I like the Shad color!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like a deadly nite time buzzbait. Ill have to pick up a few!!


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

I have caught more on the Boogerman Racket Buzz , but the Warrior Buzzbaits is a close second


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Seen LOTP use his on our outing at Alum but it's hard for me to use anything other than Strike Kings' Tri Wing Buzzbait. I'd bet I can fish those just as slow as the Warrior ones will go. They're the only ones I use now,tried a few other brands but didn't like them as well as the SKs.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

For all practical purposes, 90% of the time you catch a fish on a buzzbait, you would have caught that fish on any other buzzbait(of the same color). What makes the top 10% of buzzbaits stand out? 1. Hooks (most cheaper buzzers come with "whatever cheapo, generic klunkster thick wire" hooks, and 2. The ability to retrieve slow.

And while the ability to retrieve slow helps, when i need to retrieve real slow, ill switch to a good, dual prop topwater (most have tiny blades, one i like is the nippididdee). Then i can STOP it if i want.

Really, someone needs to make a topwater that can float at rest, yet still creates the commotion of a buzzbait(dual prop topwater dont create nearly the commotion, need bigger blades and rear hooks that dont tangle like duallies). i say keep the same general buzzer design (modify it) but add some buoyant material to it. And make sure it squeaks!!!

Quite honestly i think lure designs are about 20 years behind the times....


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Here you go a floating buzzer..!!

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/TyLure_Buzzbommer_Jr_/descpage-TLBJJR.html





JamesT said:


> For all practical purposes, 90% of the time you catch a fish on a buzzbait, you would have caught that fish on any other buzzbait(of the same color). What makes the top 10% of buzzbaits stand out? 1. Hooks (most cheaper buzzers come with "whatever cheapo, generic klunkster thick wire" hooks, and 2. The ability to retrieve slow.
> 
> And while the ability to retrieve slow helps, when i need to retrieve real slow, ill switch to a good, dual prop topwater (most have tiny blades, one i like is the nippididdee). Then i can STOP it if i want.
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Similar to an arbogast sputterbuzz, but with the buzzblade in the back.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sometimes i run an inline buzzblade in front of a horny toad or similar for added commotion. A plastic (quad winged) blade will slow it down some but you dont get the squeak from plastic blades like you do the aluminum ones.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I found another floating buzzbait that's "right up my alley"...The MegaBass Live'N Cicada. It looks like it'll cost you (me) 20 bucks!

Hey Toku, have you had any experience with this one???

So far research says the Thunder Toad does not make the needed "Buzz", the Top Prop is a waste of money, The Sputterbuzz needs new hooks, the Sebile Proppler Buzz is $$$, and the Snag Proof "Bobby's Perfect Buzz Frog" is untested!

A floating Buzzbait would fit my fishing perfectly...I guess my favorite technique is imitating dying or injured baitfish which I have mastered due to an over abundance of baitfish in our "Home" lake...to catch fish you have to really "stand out" from all the other food!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I found another floating buzzbait that's "right up my alley"...The MegaBass Live'N Cicada. It looks like it'll cost you (me) 20 bucks!
> 
> Hey Toku, have you had any experience with this one???
> 
> ...


Man I really should buy some stock of lure manufactures with all the stuff you're eyeing to buylol.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Man I really should buy some stock of lure manufactures with all the stuff you're eyeing to buylol.


Just ordered one today! 
See, now that I'm weeding out all of stuff that doesn't fit how I fish or what I need...I'm finding a few gaps in my arsenal!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

The Warpath Buzzbait from Warrior baits is a very quality buzzbait that I have had the chance to both fish and rep recently. Have caught several smallmouth and largemouth in the Big Walnut on them. If you want to see what they are all about, you could have a chance at winning a free one by entering the Warrior baits contest in The Lounge.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

dre said:


> The Warpath Buzzbait from Warrior baits is a very quality buzzbait that I have had the chance to both fish and rep recently. Have caught several smallmouth and largemouth in the Big Walnut on them. If you want to see what they are all about, you could have a chance at winning a free one by entering the Warrior baits contest in The Lounge.


The Warpath is the one I have been using, and I really like it...I watched it in action when we went fishing with LordOfThePunks....he's VERY VERY good with it! Now that he has me hooked on Night Bass Fishing, I need A Floating Buzzbait to fill the gap in my arsenal...hopefully this MegaBass one and the one from Aborgast do the job!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Daiwa makes couple topwaters called the "mad cicada". While i dont have the "paddlewheel" version, i can say that the "jitterbug" style is a much improved jitterbug. MB makes some high dollar (50, not 20), funkadelic topwaters. The ones that are packaged in wooden cases...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Daiwa makes couple topwaters called the "mad cicada". While i dont have the "paddlewheel" version, i can say that the "jitterbug" style is a much improved jitterbug. MB makes some high dollar (50, not 20), funkadelic topwaters. The ones that are packaged in wooden cases...


Hey, Thanks for the info....The bad thing is that I know how I want to fish and what I need to accomplish my goal...but I have such a hard time finding the lure than fits my needs...the action has to be perfect and it has to be a quality piece....I'm just too frickin' anal!
Twenty bucks is right at my limit for any lure...or I'd never want to fish with it, I may have to look at those for my display collection!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> See, now that I'm weeding out all of stuff that doesn't fit how I fish or what I need...I'm finding a few gaps in my arsenal!


I thought you did that over the winter.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I thought you did that over the winter.


I never night fished for Bass before...I'm enjoying it...See, now fishing with LOTP is costing me money!


----------

